# What did you fail for practicals?



## sra (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm getting ready to take my practicals for basic.  I feel that I am ready, and I have all of the skill sheets memorized.  I know me though, and I am nervous that I will forget to do something simple.  So here's my question.....if you failed a station at registry, do you remember what you messed up on?  I'm just curious to see what other people have done.


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 17, 2013)

What I see failed most commonly:

-Failure to check PMS before or after splinting.

-Failure to check PMS after securing patient on spine board.

-Excessively moving an immobilized patient.

-Not voicing considering C-Spine and directing precautions to be taken if needed.

-Medical assessment in general
    -The students that don't have it down well tend to jump around in places and miss steps.

-For BVM of an apneic patient, forgetting to put the patient on oxygen.

I despise proctoring skills. They really aren't difficult though. Don't over-think them and you'll be fine (assuming you are well-practiced). Best of luck.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Jan 17, 2013)

A lot of people in my class failed at any one of the tasks. Some on assessment, some on AED, backboard, etc. It's just a matter of missing a single failure point. 

Don't worry too much. If you can regurgitate the sheet, then you'll be fine. The biggest key is to take your time. I saw a lot of people fail a skill and still have 10 minutes left (assessments).


----------



## dmfinn (Jan 18, 2013)

I failed medical and KED. 

KED: Make sure that cervical collar is one tight! That's the only thing I messed up.

Medical: Know your physiology, the first time around I hit every single point, but didn't properly diagnos the issue. At least here in CT, if you don't properly identify the NOI, they'll find a way to fail you.


----------



## Hunter (Jan 18, 2013)

I gave nitro without asking about sexual enhancements drugs, had to work a code because of it


----------



## DrParasite (Jan 18, 2013)

when taking my New York EMT practical, I forgot to put O2 on the trauma patient... twice....


----------



## MidwestEMT (Jan 19, 2013)

1st time on my spinal immobilization/LSB practical, I failed due to the C-collar. I was nervous, and the c-collar was across the room, so I couldn't see it, and didn't think about it. I had my partner maintaining C-spine, while putting the PT on the LSB, and then saw the c-collar over by the wall. Talk about the 'Oh crap' moment... So while I didn't fail due to the loss of c-spine control (partner was maintaining), I hit the critical fail of 'performing as a competent professional blah blah blah'. Luckily I was able to re-test the same night and pass completely.

Moral of the story: before you get into the actual pt. care, do a scan and make sure to do a quick scan and see that you have ALL supplies needed, and lay them out where you can see


----------



## sra (Jan 20, 2013)

I passed them all!!!! I was very nervous and thought I bombed trauma but I passed. For medical here we don't have to diagnose the problem. Its given in the scenario. For trauma I thought I forgot to say a few simple things but apparently I did say it!


----------



## teedubbyaw (Jan 20, 2013)

You have to diagnose? That's silly. You aren't a doctor. BLS emphasizes that we aren't there to diagnose. Effective/safe treatment and transport decisions is how we were graded.


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 20, 2013)

teedubbyaw said:


> You have to diagnose? That's silly. You aren't a doctor. BLS emphasizes that we aren't there to diagnose. Effective/safe treatment and transport decisions is how we were graded.



You make it sound like diagnosing is some big, advanced, delicate procedure only to be attempted by physicians.


----------



## retarmyeng06 (Jan 20, 2013)

Quoted PoeticInJustice -

-Failure to check PMS before or after splinting. *(THIS)*

-Failure to check PMS after securing patient on spine board.
-Excessively moving an immobilized patient.
-Not voicing considering C-Spine and directing precautions to be taken if needed.

-Medical assessment in general

-The students that don't have it down well tend to jump around in places and miss steps. *( and THIS)*

-For BVM of an apneic patient, forgetting to put the patient on oxygen.

I despise proctoring skills. They really aren't difficult though. Don't over-think them and you'll be fine (<<<<Important point) (assuming you are well-practiced). Best of luck.[/QUOTE]


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 20, 2013)

Hunter said:


> I gave nitro without asking about sexual enhancements drugs, had to work a code because of it




I swear... if I ever run a cardiac assessment station, every patient will be on Revatio.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 20, 2013)

teedubbyaw said:


> You have to diagnose? That's silly. You aren't a doctor. BLS emphasizes that we aren't there to diagnose. Effective/safe treatment and transport decisions is how we were graded.




You better darn well diagnose. How else are you supposed to decide treatment? Without a diagnosis, there is no difference between having a human and a monkey in the back. Any time you give a treatment you are giving it based off of your diagnosis of the situation. At least you should be....

Now to answer the OP....


I failed a few basic stations for not verbalizing enough, according to the evaluator. So when I went to retest, I just gave then the old diarrhea of the mouth thing and did fine.

The way we test in EMS is lame. So totally unrealistic.

The further into this job I get, the more I wish we had education standards at last double what they are now....


----------



## Imadogmom (Jan 21, 2013)

Medical and Trauma, thought I'd done worse because I was sick and didn't get much studying in.


----------



## JMorin95 (Jan 21, 2013)

I failed medical and CPR.


----------



## medictinysc (Jan 22, 2013)

I failed oral boards. I retested and completely blanked on my third attempt at a completely different testing facility a proctor who didn't know me. Sat down didn't read the standard cue cards said " this station is for me to judge whether or not you know how to be a paramedic. You get dispatched to cardiac arrest. Go". I felt more comfortable with the last proctor than I did through the whole testing scenarios because the last one didn't attempt to fail me


----------



## ShortStuff (Jan 26, 2013)

I passed all my stations on my first attempt. I studied my sheets like crazy throughout my class and especially leading up to the end. Myself and 3 other classmates went to our ambulance service and practiced on nights and weekends (in edition to our hands-on instruction in class) two weeks leading up to our practical examinations. That is the best advice I can give is to study those skills sheets.


----------



## rwik123 (Jan 26, 2013)

Just took my AEMT practical today. Failed back boarding cause I reversed one of the head blocks to the slanted size. I'm a bit peeved. Oh well


----------



## matthewspear (Jan 26, 2013)

teedubbyaw said:


> You have to diagnose? That's silly. You aren't a doctor. BLS emphasizes that we aren't there to diagnose. Effective/safe treatment and transport decisions is how we were graded.




I agree/disagree. Any honest nurse will tell  you that BLS/ALS are some of the best diagnosticians around because we handle the body as it relates to emergency situations. Sure, we're  not doctors. But we have a well-equipped understanding of basic human functions and know how to think critically regarding a PT's condition.


----------



## ardsranger (Jan 27, 2013)

Passed all my stations first time but 
Almost for got to BSI one of them.
I said I would put on BSI just as i started to touch patient and they let it go.
I did not touch them yet.


----------



## Medic Tim (Jan 27, 2013)

I passed all my basic and intermediate first time through. For medic I failed IO my first attempt as I was over 6 min. Passed it later that day.

Passed all my ACP scenarios in Canada first try.


----------



## EMSforever (Feb 7, 2013)

I totally butchered pediatric IO. Wrong dose, didnt verify, and ended up sticking the pt twice lol


----------



## heresay (Feb 9, 2013)

I passed all of my practical stations for basic first time 'round. Like others have said, just regurgitate the sheets and that's the key.


----------



## EMSforever (Feb 9, 2013)

Ended up passing guys! Advanced EMT here! Thanks for your help boys!


----------



## Wheel (Feb 9, 2013)

EMSforever said:


> Ended up passing guys! Advanced EMT here! Thanks for your help boys!



Congrats!


----------



## AZEMTJUNKIE (Feb 9, 2013)

I heard recently that The Trauma station was the number one failed station because in the scene size up patient was laying face down in mud, most forgot to verbalize in some manner that they would secure patients airway (out of the mud)


----------



## ken158 (Feb 11, 2013)

I screwed up DICEE. I know right, the easiest thing to fail out of all of these. I did fine in the others though.


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 11, 2013)

ken158 said:


> I screwed up DICEE. I know right, the easiest thing to fail out of all of these. I did fine in the others though.



What the hell is DICEE? :unsure:


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 11, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> What the hell is DICEE? :unsure:




It's what happens when you roll a D6 instead of a D20?


----------



## Kaput (Feb 13, 2013)

2nd pms check on spinal imobilization/backboard


----------

